# Film



## Battou (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I gots an idear, It's called a film theme.












full size
Original TPF posting
Please view the full sized copy as shrinking killed some detail

________________________________________________________

Here is the theme, pictures of film. I've seen some very creative things done with rolls of film so Lets see what happens, shal we.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 10, 2008)

Does it have to be shot with film?


----------



## Battou (Nov 10, 2008)

Kegger said:


> Does it have to be shot with film?



No, just have film as the subject is all.


----------



## Battou (Nov 10, 2008)

it sucks but I have been kicking this one around for over a year


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 10, 2008)

wow lol I havent seen a roll of film since I was very young and back then I used to play with those film canisters and used them to keep captured bugs


----------



## londonmoon (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah it has been a while, man, film canisters are hard to come by now with such a low budget


----------



## bradster76 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> wow lol I havent seen a roll of film since I was very young and back then I used to play with those film canisters and used them to keep captured bugs



I use it all the time, being a film nazi. I'll buy film until the last roll is left on the shelf. To me, they both have their advantages, but film is a warm medium, which I prefer. 

They say film is dead or dying, but there are still a lot of us still using it, and I don't feel like spending $1000 on a camera that only does equal shots as film when used with P/S. Don't flame the hell outa me, just my opinions. 

IMHO, the art has been reduced a bit by digital, with using software and other forms to "fix" or "improve" photos taken. I dunno, to me the eye of the potographer can see the art in the view finder when setting up a shot, and take the good and the bad, and learn from the not so good shots and how to use the exposure, aperture, ISO, etc. in combination with creativity and make art with out "oops. Over exposed. But I'll make it look like I took it correctly with Adobe." 

Yes. I'm a purist when it comes to art unless the photo is meant to be enhanced. My view is simply general photography, such as a landscape, abandonment, etc. Now doing a movie prop and such or making digital art, that does not count here.


----------



## Battou (Nov 30, 2008)

... tis a photo theme guys....






Moar Photos, less Film digital debate please


----------



## randerson07 (Dec 1, 2008)

A Test shot with my new to me Mamiya RB67.




My scanner is an Epson 3490 which doesnt do Medium format without a fight.


----------



## Battou (Dec 7, 2008)

Haha, Nice randerson07





Bigger here
Original TPF posting here


----------



## keybq (Dec 7, 2008)

i want that lens you have for the AE-1 the super big one


----------



## Battou (Dec 7, 2008)

keybq said:


> i want that lens you have for the AE-1 the super big one



It is a Vivitar 400mm 5.6. they can be found for under a hundred USD.


----------



## seaain.gray (Dec 12, 2008)

Pentax S3 (1961) with period lenses and bag... 

Clockwise, from the upper left, pictured are:

Auto Takumar 135mm f/3.5, introduced in 1960. This lens continued in production as a Super Takumar until 1965 and has 4 elements in 4 groups (one rear element less).

Auto Takumar 105mm f/2.8, introduced in 1959. This lens was developed out of the 3.5/135 and was short-lived. It was replaced in 1962 by the Super-Takumar 5-elements/ 4-groups design. 

Auto Takumar 35mm f/2.3, introduced in 1959. The first "Auto Takumar" non-standard lens, and the first fast SLR wide angle "reporter lens" which gave Pentax a clear advantage. Replaced in 1963 by a Super-Takumar 2.0/35. One of the nicest lenses of the early period, well made and not heavyweight.

Auto Takumar 55mm f/2, introduced in 1958.  Sold with S2/H2 cameras as the  standard lens.

Auto Takumar 35mm f/3.5, introduced in 1959. Went into production one year after the 2.3/35 and replaced the older preset f/4 35mm lens. This was a big seller. This lens continued on in a basically unchanged form optically until 1979 (K-Bayonet). It is a very sharp and contrasty lens, very compact, and was low-priced. This was also the lens which created the typical Pentax "focusing scale window".

Also pictured are my period Sekonic light meter and a very fine period leather camera bag.  Thanks for looking.

No film, but I think this is close enough?


----------



## epp_b (Dec 12, 2008)

My film camera and some film I shot with it.

 [edit: ew, need to do some more editing]

[edit 2: that's better...]










 (just got an SB-600 and it's a fun toy! )


----------

